# Aggravating Memes/Jokes



## piichinu (Jul 4, 2015)

My list:
- Audition meme
- "Thats some good sht" meme
- TFW meme
- 7.8/10, too much water
- basically tumblr humor thats found in the less popular section of people who really want to be popular

How about you?


----------



## boujee (Jul 4, 2015)

Pepe


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

wait whats this "Audition meme" and "Thats some good sht" meme..?


----------



## piichinu (Jul 4, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Pepe


i have 400+ rare pepes saved on my phone



tokkio said:


> wait whats this "Audition meme" and "Thats some good sht" meme..?


https://www.tumblr.com/tagged/audition-meme
http://memedocumentation.tumblr.com/post/120560845215/sign-me-the-****-up-good-****-go


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

All of the older memes that have faded out but people INSIST on trying to bring back, like no man, its dead, leave it dead.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 4, 2015)

Lenny face.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 4, 2015)

that damn chipotle kid vine makes me want to chop off my orejas


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 4, 2015)

The current joke of WHAT ARE THOOOOSEEEE


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

oh okaayyy i seeeee well i haven't been on tumblr for so long so i dunno about these new memes lmao anyway yeah pretty much the old memes that died already............ and the crave the mineral meme ugh


----------



## tumut (Jul 4, 2015)

Deez nuts vine, Lenny face, every meme on facebook ever.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

tokkio said:


> oh okaayyy i seeeee well i haven't been on tumblr for so long so i dunno about these new memes lmao anyway yeah pretty much the old memes that died already............ and the crave the mineral meme ugh



Crave that mineral is my fave.

Also DEEZ NUTS, gets on my nerves, cause my BF and coworked WONT STOP with it!


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Crave that mineral is my fave.
> 
> Also DEEZ NUTS, gets on my nerves, cause my BF and coworked WONT STOP with it!



whoops sorry dude :^)) 

oh yeah how could i forget the annoying deez nuts meme ugh


----------



## Mariah (Jul 4, 2015)

I am aggravated by every meme.


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 4, 2015)

WHAT ARE THOOOOSEE is literal my entire instagram feed rip


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 4, 2015)

Aaannnddd it's gone-memes.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 4, 2015)

Nae Nae crap


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

Most memes boil my blood, the only exception like I said above is crave the mineral and the "no regerts" tattoo or the ones that bled off from that. It's on that snickers ad, and it was on American Dad and We're The Millers. Such a legend, whomever got the original was a boss.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

that's none of my business frog. like dude i cant stand that one. also agree on pepe frack off.

and whatever involving women and shaving. noone forced you..


----------



## Trundle (Jul 4, 2015)

selling rare pepes


----------



## pippy1994 (Jul 4, 2015)

Deez Nuts e_o


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 4, 2015)

Every meme from vine is garbage


----------



## Esphas (Jul 4, 2015)

literally every tumblr and youtube started meme. especially all the ones you mentioned in the main post. also an honorable mention to deez nuts and 21

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and every vine meme


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 4, 2015)

Expand Dong on Miiverse.


----------



## Flop (Jul 4, 2015)

piimisu said:


> My list:
> - Audition meme
> - "Thats some good sht" meme
> - TFW meme
> ...


I don't think any of that is originally from Tumblr.  

But I will be posting some toasty meemee's later.


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 4, 2015)

i still get a kick out of the 7.8/10 when it done right  but the rest you guy listed really annoy me


----------



## sleepel (Jul 4, 2015)

Doge


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 4, 2015)

The fact that Guy Fieri is like a meme now. I couldn't stand him before anyway


----------



## hemming1996 (Jul 4, 2015)

All apart from Doge because Doge is hilarious

My dad is so infuriated by Pepe. I got him a laptop for Christmas and he was using twitter and saw a picture of pepe. He legit sat down there and stared for 30 seconds before closing the laptop and going to bed. I haven't really seen him using Twitter recently


----------



## tassberri (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't find any memes aggravating? They're just jokes and as long as they're not offensive, I'm down with jokes.


----------



## boujee (Jul 4, 2015)

piimisu said:


> i have 400+ rare pepes saved on my phone









Nerd girl meme


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> Every meme from vine is garbage



I dont think so lmao.
Some of my favorite vine memes are Youre not my dad, lebron james, **** cheney made money off the iraq war, 21 (my friends pulled me in lmao), and deez nuts can be good sometimes.

As for memes I dont like, there really arent any lmao. A lot of the aggravating ones Ive never seen lmao


----------



## Geoni (Jul 4, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> My dad is so infuriated by Pepe. I got him a laptop for Christmas and he was using twitter and saw a picture of pepe. He legit sat down there and stared for 30 seconds before closing the laptop and going to bed. I haven't really seen him using Twitter recently



I have the same reaction to be honest.


----------



## Tao (Jul 4, 2015)

The Doge thing really irritated me. 

I think it's more that I usually at least understand why people like meme or what they're supposed to 'represent' even when I don't like them. Doge on the other hand, even when I asked people what it was supposed to be they just shrugged and said "It's just funny". To me, that's like a kid who keeps repeating a joke they heard their Dad say but they don't really understand it themselves.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 4, 2015)

Flop said:


> I don't think any of that is originally from Tumblr.
> 
> But I will be posting some toasty meemee's later.


i know they arent, i just dont use the other sites

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> The Doge thing really irritated me.
> 
> I think it's more that I usually at least understand why people like meme or what they're supposed to 'represent' even when I don't like them. Doge on the other hand, even when I asked people what it was supposed to be they just shrugged and said "It's just funny". To me, that's like a kid who keeps repeating a joke they heard their Dad say but they don't really understand it themselves.


doge bothers me because someone that kind of bugged me was obsessed with him so now i always think of that person


----------



## tobi! (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't like vines.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 4, 2015)

i love every meme god bless memes


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 4, 2015)

Tao said:


> The Doge thing really irritated me.
> 
> I think it's more that I usually at least understand why people like meme or what they're supposed to 'represent' even when I don't like them. Doge on the other hand, even when I asked people what it was supposed to be they just shrugged and said "It's just funny". To me, that's like a kid who keeps repeating a joke they heard their Dad say but they don't really understand it themselves.



Where did the Doge meme even start? I don't understand it, even to this day.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm glad to see Yee is not on here yet. 

The Shrek is Love, Shrek is Life is kind of eh, like it was funny for like a second, if that, but I don't understand the entire Shrek subculture of worship. I like Shrek as much as the next guy but come on, to say he is LIFE? I think not. Now Mama Luigi is life.


----------



## tumut (Jul 4, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> Every meme from vine is garbage



Vine is garbage.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 4, 2015)

Akimari said:


> i love every meme god bless memes



me tbh. all memes are flawless. memes are the best


----------



## Envy (Jul 4, 2015)

Does the Astrological signs thing on Tumblr right now count as a meme? Either way, it's really dumb and annoying.


----------



## boujee (Jul 4, 2015)

Envy said:


> Does the Astrological signs thing on Tumblr right now count as a meme? Either way, it's really dumb and annoying.



I hope so, I swear ever astrology blogs favoritize a specific sign(or even their own) and makes the others seem like sht.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 4, 2015)

- Sanic
- What does the fox say? (My username explains everything. Please do not taint people with fox in their name.)
- Pepe
- Get Rekt


----------



## Beardo (Jul 4, 2015)

Anything from Vine that kids insist on quoting constantly for months and months


----------



## JCnator (Jul 4, 2015)

git gud

git gud

git gud

git gud

git gud!

git gud!!


This meme can be used whenever a newbie or inexperienced player mention that they struggle. The problem with it is that it isn't funny anymore, especially when it's thrown in a situation when it isn't the fault of the failing player.
Thankfully, the meme is rarely seen on everywhere aside of GameFAQs. But still, if I see that one more time...

One more freaking time...


*HULK RAGE!!*


----------



## Lunar Dust (Jul 5, 2015)

Pepe.
I don't know why, but it is just so aggravating.


----------



## Jake (Jul 5, 2015)

none because i dont involve myself enough with the internet to know any of them
the only one i know of that annoys me is 7.8/10 too much water like stfu u hoenn cry baby people are entitled to their opinion


----------



## Bowie (Jul 5, 2015)

Autism jokes.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 5, 2015)

Akimari said:


> i love every meme god bless memes



( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?)
memes love you too


----------



## Ramza (Jul 5, 2015)

Anything on Tumblr


----------



## Llust (Jul 5, 2015)

im getting pretty tired of the pepe memes, i never found them amusing to begin with and they're all over instagram


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 5, 2015)

All memes that exist on this planet is annoying.  Some jokes I don't usually mind as first until they get overdone in some way.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 5, 2015)

Doge.


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 5, 2015)

Pepe is the one I can think of right now. I don't understand how it's funny, and it's mostly just stupid.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 5, 2015)

Every meme ever


----------



## Cory (Jul 5, 2015)

all memes are amazing


----------



## laurakinney (Jul 5, 2015)

pepe meme


----------



## radical6 (Jul 5, 2015)

every single meme in existence


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 5, 2015)

KAPPA


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 6, 2015)

Rage comics. Mostly because of how unappealing the "art" is in them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 6, 2015)

Minions, yeah they were fine in the movies and stuff, but if one more 30+ woman posts more of those damn facebook quote things with the minion pictures on them I swear to ****ing god.... I try to block every page they post them from so I won't have to see them but they're everywhere...


----------



## Pearls (Jul 6, 2015)

minion memes are the worst


----------



## Franny (Jul 6, 2015)

minion memes make me so angry
also "what is air" and "i cant even" if those count im not even really sure


----------



## Rasha (Jul 6, 2015)

anything that has Pinky Pie......


----------



## penguins (Jul 6, 2015)

i love all memes


----------



## Mash (Jul 6, 2015)

Illuminati confirmed.  That meme is annoying, but can be funny.


----------



## Aoki (Jul 6, 2015)

how can ppl hate pepe and deez nuts those r quality memes wtf

i hate crave that mineral and what are thooooooose
also the welcome to chilis meme


----------



## tumut (Jul 6, 2015)

Aoki said:


> how can ppl hate pepe and deez nuts those r quality memes wtf



They're unfunny and annoying. I think I might've found "Deez nutz!" funny if I was in Middle school.


----------



## CitrusCakes (Jul 6, 2015)

This meme on tumblr along the lines of:

"What she says: i'm fine
What she really means: [insert annoyingly long un-punctuated paragraph pertaining to the problems of a certain fandom]"

It was funny maybe the first few times but then it got old, and I never bother to read the second parts anymore lol.


----------



## Aoki (Jul 7, 2015)

Slye said:


> They're unfunny and annoying. I think I might've found "Deez nutz!" funny if I was in Middle school.



get a load of this guy


----------



## Azza (Jul 7, 2015)

Mash said:


> Illuminati confirmed.  That meme is annoying, but can be funny.



They were never funny. Ever. I don't even know...


----------



## Rosie :) (Jul 7, 2015)

I love rare pepes
But I freacking hate the gangster guy thug life meme


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 9, 2015)

I crave that mineral, senpai notice me, deez nuts, on fleek, and alot more that come from tumblr


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 9, 2015)

If I hear anyone say the phrase 'deez nuts' near me one more time I swear I'm gonna kick someone off the fcking Empire State Building in 2s

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and Dubsmash is starting to become excruciatingly annoying


----------



## grufflepuff (Jul 10, 2015)

I work in an elementary school, which, as some of you may know, is kind of like Facebook when it comes to memes: these kids don't pick up on things until after they've been around FOREVER, and then they hold onto them long after the internet has forgotten them. Towards the end of the year, I was constantly surrounded by "DEEZ NUTS!!!" (which is awful) and the nae nae (which I actually didn't hate), but the number 1 most aggravating and annoying thing that these kids used CONSTANTLY, and which therefore makes me twitch even now, a month and a half into the summer, is the word "bruh".

I had one boy in particular who used the word all the time. Almost everything I said, if it was the least bit "unpleasant" or "hard", got me a "BRUH" from this boy. Take out your homework. "Bruh." Everyone please sit down for a minute. "Bruh." Let's line up to go to gym. "Bruh." Oops, everybody sit down again, looks like you've all forgotten how to stand quietly in line so we'll have to try this again. "BRUH!!" When I needed to call on someone at random, I had a mug full of popsicle sticks with their names on it, and every time I drew a stick that was not his: "BRUH". I'm so tired of that word.

Also, minions. Are minions a meme? I'm so tired of seeing them everywhere.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 10, 2015)

What on earth is this #DontJudgeChallenge nonsense that everyone is doing?? They make themselves look "ugly" on purpose just to reveal how "beautiful/gorgeous" they really are and it honestly makes no sense. It's not a meme, but I consider it a joke since it's so stupid.


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 10, 2015)

grufflepuff said:


> Also, minions. Are minions a meme? I'm so tired of seeing them everywhere.



There's actually a meme about hating minions. That's how far it's gone.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 10, 2015)

Deez nuts 
Dirty minded jokes
Yo Mama
And worst of all... 21. I FRIKIN HATE THAT VINE. NINE PLUS TEN IS NINETEEN!!!

...phew.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 10, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> What on earth is this #DontJudgeChallenge nonsense that everyone is doing?? They make themselves look "ugly" on purpose just to reveal how "beautiful/gorgeous" they really are and it honestly makes no sense. It's not a meme, but I consider it a joke since it's so stupid.



That sounds dumb. Look ugly to show how pretty you are? How does that make sense?


----------



## tokkio (Jul 10, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> What on earth is this #DontJudgeChallenge nonsense that everyone is doing?? They make themselves look "ugly" on purpose just to reveal how "beautiful/gorgeous" they really are and it honestly makes no sense. It's not a meme, but I consider it a joke since it's so stupid.



yeah tbh its one of the stupidest things that ever became a thing and just ugh yikes its such an insult to people with acne, glasses, unibrows, etc and they claim this promotes "self-confidence"????? wtf well yeah _maybe _ (just to the people doing them) but at the cost of other's feelings lmao just stop pls


----------



## mintellect (Jul 10, 2015)

One of the memes I am fine with is lolcats. No one really talks about it anymore, but I'm a cat lover and I actually find it pretty funny, especially the "I is not a mallow" one. I might make that my avatar someday.

And yes, you can haz cheezburger.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Expand Dong on Miiverse.



Oh man I forgot that... And lots of the Miiverse memes in general.

Oh yeah and that Little Einstines theme thing, is apparently a meme thing. Every time we went on a field trip this year, the kids sang it at the top of their lungs. Once I was so fed up I said I was gonna shoot myself and stared crying hysterically... I kind of have emotional problems.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 11, 2015)

Zoobe memes are all over tumblr now. Some of them make me chuckle but others just get annoying.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 11, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> Zoobe memes are all over tumblr now. Some of them make me chuckle but others just get annoying.



Zoobe? Whats that?


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 11, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Zoobe? Whats that?



http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/sites/zoobe

This sums it up better than I can explain


----------



## kwhomp (Jul 11, 2015)

Some memes have just been overused,
and odnt even bother to read them on ifunny anymore


----------



## puppy (Jul 11, 2015)

zoobes
i dont even think the popular ones are funny


----------



## bitterlings (Jul 11, 2015)

every meme is aggravating


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm already tired of seeing the Zoobe characters.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 11, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/sites/zoobe
> 
> This sums it up better than I can explain



Uh... 

It seems people can make a meme for everything.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Anything from Vine that kids insist on quoting constantly for months and months



Yes yes yes. I swear people were still doing the 21 thing like a year after the vine released. Freaking annoying. I was ready to kill someone.


----------



## M O L K O (Jul 12, 2015)

Only ones I don't really like or 'what are thoooseee'
and that stupid ass goat one.
and shrek


----------



## Ramza (Jul 12, 2015)

Any zoobe that has that white bunny is garbage.
Ryu and Paddington are the only promising zoobes.


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

Legitness


----------



## mintellect (Jul 12, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> Only ones I don't really like or 'what are thoooseee'
> and that stupid ass goat one.
> and shrek



Yes Shrek. And Bigley and the rest of those dumb Miiverse memes.


----------



## nue (Jul 12, 2015)

Before Tumblr made Pepe its equivalent to Facebook and minions, I stopped liking it. I hate it now
'Jet fuel can't melt steel beams' was never funny to me, I don't know why?


----------



## ams (Jul 12, 2015)

I am officially too old to have heard of anything in this thread.



grufflepuff said:


> snip



God I hope I'm sterile.


----------



## zoetrope (Jul 12, 2015)

ams said:


> I am officially too old to have heard of anything in this thread.



Same here but with a few exceptions.  Like the minions craze on Facebook.

"Papayas are perfect because they were created BY GOD!"  (Picture of minion)
"Share if you don't want Grandma to be executed!" (Picture of minion)
"I'm so obese and y'all don't deserve my attention --Marilyn Monroe". (Picture of minion)


----------

